# Bild friert ein -> restart -> pc aus -> kein saft mehr?



## nuppi (8. Juni 2004)

hallo!

also ich hab folgendes problem:

seit gut 1-2 monaten friert mir das bild bei einigen spielen desöfteren ein. 
wenn ich dann den restart knopf drücke geht der pc einfach aus, als ob man den
stecker gezogen hätt. 
wenn ich nun versuch das ding wieder zu starten passiert nüx. 
die LED am board leuchtet aber, strom müsst eigendlich drauf sein. 

schalt ich das netzteil nun aus bis die LED erlischt, schalt das NT wieder ein und drück den startknopf, gehn die HDD und Power-LED kurz an, die lüfter drehn sich en bisschen un dann is wieder ruhe. 

nu muss ich es netzteil ausschalten und ne zeit lang (30min oder länger) warten, bis der pc wieder die "kraft" hat zu starten. 


also graka denk ich kann man ja ausschließen, memtest habsch schon gemacht, hat keine fehler erkannt, cpu läuft bei normalem internetbetrieb auf 28°C und beim memtest auf max 42°c. temperatur denk ich fällt dann auch mal weg. 

was mir auch noch aufgefallen is, und vielleicht erwähnenswert ist, ist, dass die batterie aufm mainboard ziemlich schwach zu sein scheint, da ich wenn ich den stromstecker rauszieh die uhr auf der uhrzeit stehenbleibt bei der ich den stecker gezogen hab. 

könnt es sein, dass das wie beim auto funktioniert und die batterie dem rechner die startpower gibt? ;-) 


mein system:

AMD Athlon TB 1,2Ghz
GeForce 2 MX 400
384MB SD-Ram 

Netzteil hat 350W

edit: hab mal die cd rom laufwerke un den brenner vom netzteil geholt, um vielleicht zu schaun ob insgesamt zu wenig strom da is, ändert aber nix ..


----------



## Sinac (8. Juni 2004)

Schwer zu sagen, das erst dautet auf Speicher hin, über ich würde jetzt mal sagen das Netzteil oder eventuell sogar das Board, haste möglichkeiten das zu testen bzw. testweise zu tauschen? Solltest du auch mit dem Speicher mal machen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Goofman (8. Juni 2004)

Hi

Du könntest  mal versuchen deine Graka aktiv mit nem Lüfter zu kühlen
Vllt hilft das schon
Meine MX400 war passiv gekühlt und wurd doch ganz schön heiß!
Schaden kanns ja nicht, ausser du machst es so:











Also bitte nicht nachmachen!

Mfg Niky

Edit: Sorry die falschen Bilder

Hier das richtige Bild:


----------



## nuppi (9. Juni 2004)

netzteil könnt ich evtl. die tage tauschen, ram habsch sonst hier nur mit 100er FSB... hab aber 133.
hab aber 2 bausteine drin (256 und 128).. ich könnt mal jeden einzeln probieren ob einer von denen im  is..

graka wird schon mit nem fetten gehäuselüfter, den ich auf den passivkühlkörper geschraubt hab gekühlt..

weiss keiner ob das vielleicht auch was mit der board-batterie zu tun hat?

naja,..heut mittag nehm ich das teil mal auseinander, entstaub en bisschen und teste mal mit versch. hardware..


----------



## Sinac (9. Juni 2004)

Board Batterie ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, die lieferrt nur Spannung damit die BIOS Einstellungen gespreichert werden können, er würde nur ne Fehlermeldung bringen und BIOS-Dafaults laden wenn die um ist.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## nuppi (9. Juni 2004)

netzteil wird morgen getauscht, mal schaun obs daran liegt. mit hoher warscheinlichkeit schon, hab noch mehr leute gefunden mit ähnlichem problem. bei denen lags am NT


----------

